# Urinating on anything soft in crate ???



## LEVIsMom (Jun 11, 2013)

I don't post very often but I'm always reading and taking in the advice of all the wonderful V owners in this forum! Now I have a dilemma with our new baby Jeanie and am wondering if anyone else has had this issue.

Jeanie is 14 weeks and doing very well with all her training including her housebreaking except for the fact that we can't leave anything soft or plush in her crate or she will pee on it. She is our 2nd V and we've had numerous dogs that have all been crate trained and I've never experienced this before. I did a little research and the only thing I found was a reference calling it the "diaper effect" which explained that if they have something that will absorb they will use it. I recently put a folded sheet under her crate to help protect my hardwood floors and she somehow managed to reach her little paw out and get the sheet in just enough where she could grab it by her mouth and pull several sections through wire crate until she had enough to go on. Yes we have someone to let her out every couple of hours and play. She holds it as long as nothing soft is in there with her. She has hard chew toys in there to help occupy her and we are using the divider to make her space smaller. I would love to be able to leave a blanket or towel in there for her because she is a snuggler and likes to be covered but nope she will use it every time. She has even went on soft plush dog toys. I feel like she will out grow this with time but just wondering if anyone else has experienced this. I also feel like her crate would be a happier place if I could make it more comfortable for her and not sure how long I should wait before trying to add something soft for her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The bad is you will probably have to keep soft things out of her crate for a while. It will help her break the bad habit. The good is she should out grow it. I would also search the house, and make sure she has not found any other soft places to potty.

Most of the time I tell people to have the vet check for UTI, but if she stays dry without padding its probably not needed.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> ... I would also search the house, and make sure she has not found any other soft places to potty. ...


Good point! Could easily be overlooked.


----------

